# TrueScale SM



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Howdy,
I've been requested to do a TrueScale project. I've made a quick start at mockups but I'm needing some input please. Some questions:
-Just how big should a Truescale be? Taller than a terminator? 
-Should the chap be able to still stand on a 25mm base?
Cheers

So here (below) are 3 current chaps who hopefully will become the mighty giants! I'm having to use old dark eldar bodies and eldar arms lol. These skinny bastids are eating up putty and still seem miles off bulky-hood.
TS-SM1:

























TS-SM2









TS-SM3
This guy had fun posing...

















:victory:
Dusty


----------



## curlybeard (Jun 5, 2008)

Shouldn't it be true scale Drake Eldar :rofl:


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

How tall are the models currently?


----------



## Klomster (Oct 9, 2008)

Interesting way to make skeletons.

Sculpting looks nice, although you might hate me for this, you should beef them up a bit.


----------



## aquatic_foible (Mar 17, 2010)

About terminator-sized seems to be the usual size of truscale marines [usually on a 40mm base]. I'd head over and look on Warseer if I were you - there's a wealth of excellent truscale project logs there that will no doubt answer some of the more technical questions...and provide some additional inspiration!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Cheers guys for the comments and advice!
They stand about 35mm to the top of shoulders. 
I've decided that yeh they are way too skinny even for armatures. You'll see once a head is put on just how silly they are currently.
TS-SM2








TS-SM3









I've switch over to the milliput diet to save on the greenstuff and it's being thrown on. I'm debating whether they'll make it all the way or if I should start anew. I'm on a quest for old/rubbish marines also.
Toodles,
Dusty


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Howdy,
Got one more to size. Using a slightly smaller head. But still hmm...
TS-SM2
















Last pic - comparison shot. Note marine (right) is mounted on a base which is giving it a little extra height.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Looking cool mate, i just never understood why people like true scale :s


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

_posted from work_



Dagmire said:


> Looking cool mate, i just never understood why people like true scale :s


Cos Legio Bobbleheads was never founded?


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

True scale is good, because it is how marines are supposed to be. Personally, i don't want to spend all the work of making them bigger, but making them stand right-up does wonders!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Yeh I don't really get the truescale debate thing. Basically wouldn't smaller heads be the best way? Yeh it makes them look more menacing, but it puts everything else outta scale. Hands end up being miles away from the shoulder. Anyhoo I got a 4th one on the go now using a terminator body. Much better, and even bigger!

















-Dusty


----------



## loyalist42 (Sep 7, 2007)

The cowl over your Termie's head looks almost comically oversized to me...perhaps cutting it down a bit might be in order? 

Still, excellent work here. True scaling's never easy, and your latest efforts are some of the best I've seen.


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey y'all,
Cheers Loyalist, good observation, it shall be modified!
Just a quick update really.








Body has been since sanded down a little and beginning to plan out some of the bling/details (trying to lean towards chaos). Not sure on weapons, one of the hands might become a powerfist with a sword. Also not too sure about the back. Anyhoo.
-ElDusto


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyhoo..Woohoo,








The cowl is gone, however some other over head thing may go in it's place. More beef is being added. The chest was wasy too small. Beginning to do knee pads. Had to engrave a line into the leg to give the impression of separation between leg and knee.
Left foot has gone sneakers by mistake - Will be redoing lol. Shoulder pads have had some trim added to them. Head has had it's mouth redone. Weren't sure whether to put a tongue in there. The back is being worked on a little. Had to tidy the tallpiece bit a little as well. And there's a start of the power fist.
We're getting there 








-Dusty


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Olla,
Powerfist getting more to size, had to cut it back a bit for the fingers.
Feet redone somewhat.
General sanding all over.
Left arm and hand progressing. Still haven't decided on gun or sword or what?
Shoulder pads have had some more bits added.
Chest is now bigger.
Right leg has some bones 
Beginning to think about what kind of base to mount it onto.
















Woodles,
-Dusty


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Looking sweet! 

Are you using a dremel or anything at all?


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

That termie is really starting to take shape.


----------



## Dagmire (Oct 9, 2008)

Although I hate the whole "true scale" thing, this is really starting to look awesome


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Howdy,
Sorry it's been ages, I've been keeping low knuckling down with projects. 

Ammo drum + axe kindly donated by Marneus Calgar  - Cheers buddy, it made a huge difference!
yes I use dremel, here and there. I probably used my cordless drill more for this project though. Lots of pinning and drilling skulls.

This project has gone a bit monstrous, and with all the skulls and his axe, I decided to call it 'Headhunter'. He might be a bit too big for truescale but I ain't gonna argue. Looking back at previous posts, it's quite funny seeing what he used to look like lol.

For some reason, this model didn't like the camera and lights much, so I took loads of pics. Here he is!























































































































































The backpack is from the rhino accessory sprue (the spikey front ramming bit). It was clipped and then mostly shaped with piercing saw & files. The exhausts are missile ends I'm producing.

Chain gun - yeh It's a bit on the long side, but I was a bit rushed for time. It was a kinda mockup/prototype which ended up being used. The only real gimmick is that the barrels can rotate 

The chest took ages to think of something different, then the idea of antlers, big F---off antlers to intimidate people came to mind. They however obscure the shoulder pads a bit. Other areas which took ages to think of something were his lower left leg + knee pad + left forearm.

The base became tight for space, I didn't want to go over the top, but it could quite easily have tons of skulls added. The figure is removable from his plinth, so painting will be easier. Haven't decided on any paint scheme yet, just relieved it's a finished build!

Beers,
Dusty


----------

